# 8 Year Old Asking for Stroller at Disney World - Help!



## EmilyD (Jul 4, 2012)

My daughter and I are spending some holiday time with family (my sister, and her 3 year old daughter). We've been at Disney World.

My sister's daughter walks sometimes and rides in the stroller at other times. It is a lot of walking.

Anyway, my daughter asked to ride in her cousin's stroller yesterday. I told her no, but I'm expecting she'll ask again today.

My sister told me that she's fine with it, but I don't know what to do.

Should I just let her ride in it if/when she wants a break from walking (assuming her cousin isn't using it)?

Also, if I do let her use it here and there, what sort of disincentive should I use so that she doesn't want to ride in it constantly? She was tired yesterday and slept well last night, but I don't want her just jumping in and out of it due to laziness.


----------



## lauren (Nov 20, 2001)

This is just my opinion, but Disneyworld is an overwhelming place, and very tiring! I always wish *I* had a stroller when I go there. I have a 7 year old and I would say that letting her ride for some of the time should be fine since your sister doesn't mind.


----------



## Peony (Nov 27, 2003)

I would let her. You walk miles and miles there, MY feet hurt after a day at Disney.


----------



## meemee (Mar 30, 2005)

i plan to get one for my 10 year old.


----------



## EmilyD (Jul 4, 2012)

Should she have to follow the same rules as her cousin? The rule with her cousin is that if she rides in it then she gets buckled in, and stays there for at least 10 minutes to rest.


----------



## Youngfrankenstein (Jun 3, 2009)

No, the rules aren't the same, she's not three.

Let her ride. I don't see the big deal. She may have to understand that the 3 year old may need to ride more than her but otherwise, the stroller still needs to be pushed around.


----------



## Shaunistheman (Jul 5, 2012)

You know, something people do at Disney World that really isn't necessary is to make up a lot of rules that don't need to be there. If your daughter wants to ride in a stroller, then let her. The same goes for her cousin. Don't make up a ten minute rule that does no good and only makes you mad if it isn't followed. You're on vacation. This may not be the last time your daughter goes to Disney World, and I don't know how close you live, but if you are like most people it might be her only childhood visit. Letting her go without rules for a few days and run around the parks will not hurt her in the long run. Have a great vacation, and try not to stress/over-think the little things.


----------



## rachelsmama (Jun 20, 2005)

LOL If an 8 (or 10!) year old is asking for a stroller, isn't that a sign that it's time to take a break?


----------



## pigpokey (Feb 23, 2006)

My kids are pretty fit, and I would not let them ride in a stroller. Somebody would have to push them. I would probably suggest we go on back to the hotel for a while. I do things for them that they can't do for themselves, but they can run / walk rings around me all day long. I would think it would send a subliminal "little royalty with servants" message -- that's my kids.


----------



## ameliabedelia (Sep 24, 2002)

I would not let an 8-yo ride in a stroller, as that would be hard/heavy to push. I would probably just rest or take a break for a little bit, find someplace air conditioned to rest. Disney World in July honestly sounds miserable to me with the heat and the humidity.


----------



## meemee (Mar 30, 2005)

good point pigpokey with pushing the stroller with an older kid in there. it gets really hard.

does Disneyland have something to rent to push older kids a little easier in.

i am not a big fan of disneyland. knowing my dd i KNOW she will be overwhelmed by everything since she wants to do everything. 'stroller' time will be downtime for her coz i dont know how many days i will be able to afford there.


----------



## ilovemygirl (Sep 8, 2008)

Disney is expensive!!!! There's no way I would waste my money and leave the park as others have suggested when all your child needs is to rest for ten minutes here and there. As long as she isn't in it when the baby needs it what's the problem?

Sometimes I get tired and need to sit down just for a few minutes and take a rest. It's on a bench not a stroller but still. That doesn't make me spoiled or that I think I'm royalty ... it just means my feet hurt and I want to relax a minute.

My dd is five and I would get a stroller if I went and I know a friend with a 9 and 7 year old who brings a stroller to Disney. It's a huge and overwhelming place!


----------



## Imakcerka (Jul 26, 2011)

Uh HECK NO! I mean I wouldn't because 8 weighs a heck of a lot more than a toddler. I'd just take a break unless you're actually okay with pushing her weight around. I certainly wouldn't be.


----------



## mkksmom (Mar 24, 2008)

Would depend on the stroller to me. Some are made for up to 50 or more pounds and are very easy to push. If that were the case, then I see no problem with her taking a break. Disney is the only place where I'd let my dd take a break in a stroller. But if it were a real struggle to push her and we still wanted to stay a while, we'd go to The Hall of Presidents or someplace like that where there is a nice long show in the air conditioning and take a break. The heat makes a difference too. During our Sept. trip, it was hot, hot, hot, and we had to take a break right after lunch and go back to the hotel until around dinner time. In the winter, though, stroller breaks were great.


----------



## 95191 (Nov 8, 2007)

NEVER! my 4 year old would never desire to sit in one and no way would I push an able bodied older child- if that child needs a break - you sit it out. It's not some kind of race- there are plenty to do to have a break and go again. I think 3 is even pushing it- maybe since we never even used a stroller but by two my children wanted to walk on their own, if they were tired, they sat-relaxed and went again. I did Disney with a four year old that had no problem walking and had no desire for a stroller and we saw it all- it's called taking breaks. I am use to hiking with toddlers that do their own walking and I mean an all day hike- up and down hills.

By the way who is giving the parents of these two a break? Pushing around able non-disabled, non-toddler child is a heavy load-how is the parent to cope?

8 is way too old for my comfort level unless it is medical need


----------



## Bokonon (Aug 29, 2009)

My 7 year old fatigues very easily, but didn't need to borrow his sister's stroller when we went to WDW in the fall. I just made sure to create an easy itinerary so that we weren't going back and forth across the park all day.


----------



## Ragana (Oct 15, 2002)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *serenbat*
> 
> 8 is way too old for my comfort level unless it is medical need


I agree with this. I would just take breaks. Chances are everyone will need them, even the adults.


----------



## Marcimama (Jan 6, 2007)

We just did Disneyland with our 7, 5, 5, and 3 yo... with out a stroller.

I am not one to tell others what works best for them, because there are a lot of variables in life.

But I will tell you why *we* opted out of the stroller and why our 7 yo wouldn't ever ride in it...

- It is heavy to push even a 3 yo and totally annoying to park, find and untangle from the mess of other strollers. We wanted to be free to roam and go with out something burdening us. Some times I find things burden us more than they serve us. So we left it at home, and were glad we did! Once we even left a stroller at a park because we found we could get around much faster/easier with out it. Haha!

- My kids have legs and feet and can use them, they have no special needs to make them need one and I think it does them a dis-service to not make them stronger and require what is appropriate for their age and ability level. We hike and walk often on steep trails and walk 1/4 mile at least 3-5 times a week during the summer. We think it is good for them, both physically and mentally. One aspect of fatigue or weakness is mental and overcoming difficulties.

- I saw lots of "big kids" (for us over the age of 5) who road in strollers, and while that isn't a bad thing in itself, it makes me sad because most of them had hand-held devices and were missing the greater fun of looking around and enjoying the sights of Disneyland... I don't get why we have to dumb our kids up to keep them so happy??? It is sad.

- Our 3 yo gets tired too, so we stop, take breaks and also while we wait in line we sit down. There is a TON of time to rest while you wait!

- If we do bring a stroller somewhere, I know my 7 year old would feel insulted to be told to sit in a stroller or pushed in it... I don't think she'd "go for that" if I told her she had to.

- We view our mission and purpose as parents is to help grow our kids into adulthood and to think and care about others more than themselves. I think allowing an able-bodied 10 yo in a stroller (a child who will be a teen in 3 years time) is not preparing them for the world or perhaps allowing them to view the world as a place that is meant to serve them, which too is a really debilitating mindset. But that is totally 100% my "take" on life and parenting. One I know doesn't fit others views.

Just our reasoning.

And I DO know that others have reason for the methods they practice in their family.

I think "methods" are the negotiables of parenting.

"Principles" are things like "It is right to educate, feed and love" our kids. The non-negotiables.

"Methods" are how we go about achieving the "principles"... and those vary from family to family.

Hope our thought process is helpful, if it isn't toss it out practice what is beneficial for you and your child.


----------



## Marcimama (Jan 6, 2007)

Additionally, pushing older children around is really an American phenomenon.

If you even carry a child older than a baby in places like Africa you will get questions like, "Is there something wrong with his legs???"

Trust me, I know, it happened to me. :-D


----------



## Imakcerka (Jul 26, 2011)

It would literally cause me physical pain to push an able bodied 8 yr old in a stroller. And if your perfectly healthy 8 yr old needs a break than everyone needs a break. That's just how I see it.


----------



## meemee (Mar 30, 2005)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marcimama*
> 
> - My kids have legs and feet and can use them, they have no special needs to make them need one and I think it does them a dis-service to not make them stronger and require what is appropriate for their age and ability level. We hike and walk often on steep trails and walk 1/4 mile at least 3-5 times a week during the summer. We think it is good for them, both physically and mentally. One aspect of fatigue or weakness is mental and overcoming difficulties.
> 
> ...


mama perhaps you didnt mean it that way but this whole paragraph comes across as extremely judgemental. according to you allowing able bodied kids to ride the stroller or hand held devices are the type of parents who DONT help their children to think and care about others more than themselves.

do you know in many places in asia there are people carriers in the rural areas. they carry adults and children.

i can totally accept that a child who can hike 10 miles can also be the child who needs a stroller in disneyland. and just coz they ask for a stroller doesnt mean they are spoilt. to me it is meeting their needs on a tight budget.


----------



## dovey (May 23, 2005)

Even a perfectly healthy 8 year old doesn't know where to go at Disney World. They have no idea how long it is to walk between rides, lunch, rest points. The parents have all of this information. Try to imagine walking around as place as overwhelming as Disney World just following someone from place to place, without really knowing where you're going or what is coming next. Exhausting. I think it's kind to have a stroller for even older kids at such a place. It's really not the same as pushing an 8 year old in a stroller on a walk to the park or some other familiar destination.


----------



## Bokonon (Aug 29, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *meemee*
> 
> do you know in many places in asia there are people carriers in the rural areas. they carry adults and children.
> 
> i can totally accept that a child who can hike 10 miles can also be the child who needs a stroller in disneyland. and just coz they ask for a stroller doesnt mean they are spoilt. to me it is meeting their needs on a tight budget.


I agree. I guess we should also judge the grownups who ride the monorail or railroad within the parks. 

When I'm on vacation, especially when I'm spending as much money as Disney costs, I want my whole family to enjoy the experience. If that means that my 7yo needs to spend a few minutes in my 3yo's stroller so he can regroup instead of melt down while we head to another attraction or back to the hotel, so be it. It's no one else's business but my family's.


----------



## 95191 (Nov 8, 2007)

IF this is sooooooo difficult as so many seem to think, perhaps the children should not go until they are able to walk around.

Many adults in the US now need motorized carts to get around because they no longer DO walk-some there is real need, others it comes from a life of not walking and eating and eating.

If Disney is over stimulation-again, why put the child in that place? Really.....why would you do that?

And some how pushing an 8 years old is a "vacation" for the parents? I think not, unless you are going to hire a person to push your children for you.

Me-------I would make the 8 year old push the 3 year old around. If the 8 year old wines about it-IMO they really don't need to go.


----------



## azzeps (Sep 7, 2007)

I would probably just rent a stroller for the 8 year old, unless the 3 year old's stroller is really designed for bigger kids too. I bet the rentals are a bit sturdier. I don't know, I've not been there. But Disney can mean really long days for kids, and way more walking than they're used to. Plus, it could be the novelty of being around a stroller again - my niece always wanted to be pushed around in my daughter's stroller, and they are 5.5 years apart in age, so she was really "too big" for a stroller, and "able-bodied" enough to walk, but it was more a novelty for her, I think. But at Disney, it's got to be tired feet!


----------



## Sharlla (Jul 14, 2005)

i think i would be ok with it, Ds2 is 7 and he's only about 43 lbs. he's a very small guy and imagine after hours of walking he would get whiny and tired.


----------



## 95191 (Nov 8, 2007)

as for a stroller rental (at the parks) you need to meet the weight and height max and most average 8 year olds are 58lbs and go over the height allowance


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

Rent a stroller to use as-needed while at Disney. I don't see the big deal. It's a lot of walking. Most 8 yo's would only ride occasionally, when tired. They want to be free to walk around and explore. I really doubt it's a being lazy or catered to thing.


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

Oh! You could just put him on your back in an Ergo when he gets tired.


----------



## Bokonon (Aug 29, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *serenbat*
> 
> IF this is sooooooo difficult as so many seem to think, perhaps the children should not go until they are able to walk around.
> 
> ...


It must be nice to live in a world that is so black and white, but many of us do not.

My child is very active but fatigues easily. He thoroughly enjoys Disney parks, and my husband and I thoroughly enjoy taking him. According to you, we should forgo this experience in the off chance that he might want to take load off for a few minutes here and there? Really? Why would WE do that?

Do you honestly know any 8 year old who never whines? Because I know a lot of kids who have sensory issues, are on the autism spectrum, have ADHD, etc. I don't think that denying them a trip that they want and the family wants and can afford is realistic because there might be whining.


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bokonon*
> 
> It must be nice to live in a world that is so black and white, but many of us do not.
> 
> ...


I agree, Bokonon. My 7 yr old, who has been to both Disneyland and Disneyworld, tires easily after a lot of physical activity. He also happens to have asthma, and needs to rest his body frequently to not trigger an episode.

Not all 8 yr old's, even those without special needs, are comfortable walking all.day.long. That is what Disney entails. Plus heat and excitement and sensory overload - even for the most "average" kiddo.

Using a stroller when needed isn't going to make him into a lazy, non-active adult.

This thread is weird.


----------



## Peony (Nov 27, 2003)

Glad I'm not the one one that thought this thread turned weird.

Some of us might only spend one day there and yes we do have to power through it regardless of a 8 year old feet getting sore. We go to Disney most years just for a day and I have ZERO issues with my oldest child who is now pushing 10, sitting in one of her sibling's stroller for a few minutes to regroup. She is not entitled or lazy. She is a tough, physical kid and she still gets tired at Disney. She only weighs 55 lbs so fitting my lazy butt of a child into a stroller isn't an issue for my family. And if I push my 30lb autistic son with my 40lb DD2 who has severe lung damage and physically can not walk/run often in my double jogger with my 22 lb baby strapped on my back, who obviously can not walk yet and is "ok" still to be carried around, and I am normally walking uphill since nothing is flat here, I think I can handle pushing 55 lbs on flat surface for 10 minutes. None of my kids look special needs, and yet the oldest 3 are. Don't judge a book by their cover.


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

Man-up, 8 yr old! Or no Mickey Mouse for you.


----------



## TCMoulton (Oct 30, 2003)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *serenbat*
> 
> IF this is sooooooo difficult as so many seem to think, perhaps the children should not go until they are able to walk around.
> 
> ...


The judgement in this post is pretty hard to believe, did you take a moment to read it before you posted?

Both Disney World and Disneyland can be overwhelming for anyone, especially a child, and if a 10 minute rest in a stroller would allow my 8 year old to enjoy the parks for a few hours more then I'm all for it!


----------



## EmilyD (Jul 4, 2012)

My niece's stroller is a maclaren techno xlr, so the weight limit is quite high. My daughter does follow the same rules as her cousin to keep it fair.

She did try to break the rule at one stage, but the maclaren strollers have a great harness/buckle.









Anyway, it would be great if they were happy to just stop every now and then, but they aren't - they want to see and do everything!

As for my sister and I, we're in pretty good shape and haven't really needed to rest ourselves.


----------



## rubidoux (Aug 22, 2003)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peony*
> 
> Glad I'm not the one one that thought this thread turned weird.


Yeah!







It was kind of weirding me out, so I'm happy I'm not the only one, too...

I'm wondering if there's any way to keep all of those fat lazy adults who dare to enjoy food and have the gaul to ride around in buggies out as well as the 8 year olds who get whiney after six hours of walking in circles in hundred degree weather. Then disneyland (or world, I have lost track) would only be filled with people like Rob Lowe's character on Parks and Recreation, which I'm sure would be really fun. I will be hanging out with all of the fat adults and lazy children somewhere sharing a pizza, enjoying some screen time on a hand held device, thank you very much!

IMO, though, the only reason not to let her ride in a stroller is just that it might be difficult for the adult pushing.


----------



## EmilyD (Jul 4, 2012)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rubidoux*
> 
> Yeah!
> 
> ...


That's one reason that the ten minute rule is in place. When she wants to ride in it badly enough then she'll ask, but she won't spend all day asking for it. She rode in it twice today.

To me, this is a good balance. I am physically capable of pushing her, and have today, but I don't want to be doing it every five minutes.

Additionally, it's 10 minutes where I can recharge mentally myself. She's seated, buckled in, and not going anywhere until my sister or I let her out, so I can take a quick break from proactively supervising her. Which is a godsend by the way!


----------



## ilovemygirl (Sep 8, 2008)

I agree this thread has gotten bizarre ... and judgy ... and a little mean!

Whether or not this child rides in a stroller (that will be in the park because of the three year old anyway) doesn't affect anyone else. If the mom or aunt feels they can push and it will benefit them to keep moving instead of sitting somewhere to rest - what's the big deal? The child is not asking to have a stroller forever or at home or anywhere else. The child is not asking to sit the whole time.

Maybe if you are rich or live near Disney and go all the time it's different but for a lot of people this is a once in a lifetime thing that parents struggle and save for. For a lot of families there is no next time for getting to the things they missed. This time is it! While I don't think it's wise to push everyone to limit and point they aren't having a good time anymore, I don't see why you wouldn't adopt special rules - as in using a stroller for an older child- to keep things moving and get the most out of your time there.

I'm not sure of many things in life but I'm willing to bet that a kid sitting in their cousins stroller for a few minutes at Disney is NOT what's causing the obesity/laziness issue we are experiencing in America.


----------



## meemee (Mar 30, 2005)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *serenbat*
> 
> If Disney is over stimulation-again, why put the child in that place? Really.....why would you do that?


Simple because the child wants to. and the way to take the stress of is to let them ride the stroller.

for many overstimulation or not, disneyland is a DREAM.

of course i wish Canyonlands would be the dream, but alas disneyland has bigger dibs than canyonlands.

we would like to keep the overstimulation down but it doesnt happen all the time. clothes shopping in a thrift store totally drains me within the first 15 mins. yet there are times i have to. disneyland is not the same as a thrift store. perhaps its much bigger than it.


----------



## Imakcerka (Jul 26, 2011)

All of you willing to push an 8 yr old around... give me your back. I wouldn't and couldn't do it that long. I kinda go with if my 8 yr is too tired to walk then taking a break is good idea... I don't know... LOGIC?


----------



## eclipse (Mar 13, 2003)

There's nothing wrong with an 8 year old riding in a stroller at Disneyland.


----------



## Imakcerka (Jul 26, 2011)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eclipse*
> 
> There's nothing wrong with an 8 year old riding in a stroller at Disneyland.


You going to push the 8 yr old? Dude I don't care if an 8 yr old rides in a stroller but imagine pushing that kid around. I would be a big old beast within 20 minutes and would need to be pushed around myself.


----------



## eclipse (Mar 13, 2003)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imakcerka*
> 
> You going to push the 8 yr old? Dude I don't care if an 8 yr old rides in a stroller but imagine pushing that kid around. I would be a big old beast within 20 minutes and would need to be pushed around myself.


That's what my husband is for. And I'll make the 11 year old push the 6 year old! Then I will find some place that serve alcohol and wait for them to get back.


----------



## Imakcerka (Jul 26, 2011)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eclipse*
> 
> That's what my husband is for. And I'll make the 11 year old push the 6 year old! Then I will find some place that serve alcohol and wait for them to get back.


Oh that's good!


----------



## 95191 (Nov 8, 2007)

I know my DH won't even entertain the idea.

even if you are only using if a few minutes- please! you still are pushing that thing around-most people (those naturally minded I know-loath strollers and wouldn't not want to deal with one and never would do one for a non-disabled child at this age)

seems far more about the parent not the child and certainly doesn't come off as a fun filled day but a mainstreaming of parenting, or the easy way out

breaks? must be a archaic idea - who really wants to see it all- the parent? so push on

can't imagine how the US is perceived as lazy


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

Wait, strollers for 8 yo's is mainstream?


----------



## Imakcerka (Jul 26, 2011)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *serenbat*
> 
> I know my DH won't even entertain the idea.
> 
> ...


I'm going to just throw it out there. Judge much? My concern about pushing a larger child around is that it's most likely not comfortable for the adult. I couldn't do it.


----------



## 95191 (Nov 8, 2007)

it certainly is in my area!

really this mainstream on mainstream parenting boards

there are stroller rentals at zoo not far from me, class trips come with Kindies (5+) and they even don't ride in strollers, neither do the older one-capable/able, they walk


----------



## Imakcerka (Jul 26, 2011)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *serenbat*
> 
> it certainly is in my area!
> 
> ...


? What are you trying to say?


----------



## 95191 (Nov 8, 2007)

I know a 5 year old that won't even get in a stroller and have recently been to Disney- I know many girls 7 & 8 and we mentioned this to them and they laughed that children actually want to be pushed at that age.

First I think the parent is not getting a vacation/fun day pushing and second I see no need for it- take a break.

It's not the end of world - take your time, enjoy it but it's not some kind of race to see it all.


----------



## Imakcerka (Jul 26, 2011)

Yeah get it but don't call people lazy and fat. It's just ugly to do so.


----------



## starling&diesel (Nov 24, 2007)

Personally, no way would I put either of my kids in a stroller at Disneyland at any age. Not our thing, and we all could probably use a rest when a kiddo is tired! And I'm with the folks who believe it is not a race, and you don't need to see it all, and less is more. But I don't care if someone else puts their kid in a stroller for whatever reason, at whatever age. I don't know what's going on with you or your kid. If it's working for you, rock on. As for the judgey-judgey tone of the thread, no one should be surprised. This gets dragged up every once an a while and ends up going in the same direction every time.


----------



## 95191 (Nov 8, 2007)

Quote:


> Yeah get it but don't call people lazy and fat. It's just ugly to do so.


I didn't - you didn't read, *can't imagine how the US is perceived as lazy*

it is a general perception of Americans comes from some place doesn't it?


----------



## eclipse (Mar 13, 2003)

I really don't give two shits if something I'm doing is perceived as mainstream. However, I got tons of comments from presumably "mainstream" people) when my then 6 year old (size of an 8 or 9 year old) frequently rode in a stroller.


----------



## Imakcerka (Jul 26, 2011)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *serenbat*
> 
> I didn't - you didn't read, *can't imagine how the US is perceived as lazy*
> 
> it is a general perception of Americans comes from some place doesn't it?


All those stoller users! Ruining it for everyone!


----------



## eclipse (Mar 13, 2003)

Is this where we start the debate about whether kid leashes are dehumanizing?


----------



## elus0814 (Sep 21, 2009)

I'm not sure why it would be a big deal or even something to think about too much. I never encourage our 6 and 7 year old to sit in the stroller but if the younger ones want to walk, we're on smooth pavement, and whoever is pushing the stroller doesn't mind then it's ok. For big outings we usually bring our bob double jogging stroller and, honestly, an extra 50 pounds doesn't feel like much in that stroller. I wouldn't make a hard and fast 10 minute rule but what's worked for our family is telling the older ones that the younger ones have priority and they cannot jump in and out. If they're exhausted enough to sit in a stroller then they're too tired to jump in and out of it when something looks interesting, if they jump out they're out for awhile. The person pushing the stroller doesn't want to keep stumbling over themselves when the kid in the stroller gets up suddenly.

While I can understand parents thinking it's bad parenting to let an older child ride I think it's important to realize that not all kids have the same stamina. It's not fair to the rest of the family for everyone to have to stop and rest because the easily exhaustion seven year old needs a break when they could just ride in the stroller and everyone can keep going. One of our older kids gets hot very quickly, I would rather push her in the stroller while she cools down so we can all enjoy our outing.


----------



## Youngfrankenstein (Jun 3, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eclipse*
> 
> That's what my husband is for. And I'll make the 11 year old push the 6 year old! Then I will find some place that serve alcohol and wait for them to get back.


You know she can't drink right now!


----------



## One_Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

I wouldn't have a child this age use a stroller unless it was medically necessary. A child this age is almost certainly well above the weight limit for one thing and if she breaks the stroller there is no stroller for either child to sit in. Mostly I wouldn't do it because I think that if a child is too tired to enjoy vacation while taking it in actively the pace and approach needs to be reconsidered. For me the goal of vacation is to have fun, sometimes this means we don't do every single ride, see every exhibit at a new zoo, go to every museum possible, stay from open to close at the beach, etc... but our memories are always fun and we always have a reason to return for more fun. When my dd isn't ready to bounce up and do more after resting and having a snack or meal we head back to the hotel and have some peace. I understand the desire to do a ton of stuff because vacations are expensive, but for me that is not what vacation is all about.


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imakcerka*
> 
> You going to push the 8 yr old? Dude I don't care if an 8 yr old rides in a stroller but imagine pushing that kid around. I would be a big old beast within 20 minutes and would need to be pushed around myself.


Pushing my fairly heavy almost seven year old in a good stroller is easier than pushing my three year old in the one we own. We rarely use a stroller, so have stuck with a cheap, not terribly well made one that we bought when ds2 was a baby. It's hard to push.

I've used the Disneyworld strollers. I'm assuming they're the same ones at Disneyland. I'd have no problem letting an older child rest in one of those while we kept on the move. Sitting around on a bench to "take a break" (if I can find a bench in the first place - you can't always) in the hot sun is not my idea of a good time. I'd rather get to the air-conditioned restaurant, ride, or whatever more quickly. Everyone is different.

My back isn't great. My back isn't great at all. In fact, my back is shot to crap. Personally, I found Disney World to be kind of awful. But, my kids LOVED it. We'll go again, because my in-laws promised us another trip when our youngest is old enough. (The first trip was a family gift from them, but was really meant for ds1, who was 14 at the time.) I don't like the parks, but if sticking ds2 in a stroller for a little while when he's overwhelmed makes it a better trip for everyone, I'm all for it.

I just don't see the issue here. Disney theme parks really aren't like every day life - very busy, very stimulating, a little overwhelming (even just staying with the group can be draining), etc. It's not going to kill anybody to let an older child ride in a stroller for a few minutes, so he/she can rest his/her legs, and the group can still keep moving. And, going back to the hotel eats a LOT of time out of a visit, ime.


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *serenbat*
> 
> I know my DH won't even entertain the idea.
> 
> ...


I'm not American. I'm Canadian. In some ways, I am lazy - that's why I'd far rather press on and get all of us, and our Pacific Northwest conditioned selves, into somewhere with air conditioning, rather than take a so-called break in the heat. DS2 doesn't even know when he's overheating, so it's up to us to keep an eye on that.

But, you're probably right. Everybody who disagrees with you is lazy, and their children are going to be lazy, spoiled and suffer from major entitlement issues. It must be a tremendous burden to be the only one who really knows what's right for everyone.

I have no idea what the weight limit is on a Disney rental stroller, to be honest. I'd guess it's pretty high, as people pile them with bags and kids and all kinds of stuff. We frequently had two kids (dd1 was four, and ds2 was two), plus our bags and a few purchases, in ours.


----------



## chel (Jul 24, 2004)

I think a big part is the adults not wanting to slow down and take a break. The whole so much to do in so little time. Rush to use fast pass, rush to dinner, rush to meet up with others in your group, etc

My oldest has asked to sit in the stroller once, she had a headache and I had more I wanted to do..

Funny this child has never been a fan of strollers as a toddler.

Though for but a few hills, most of disneyworld is fairly level and I, as a average person, find stroller pushing like grocery cart pushing. Yes it is there, but no real work. My grandma actually asks to push as she likes the support of the stroller handles.


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *serenbat*
> 
> there are stroller rentals at zoo not far from me, class trips come with Kindies (5+) and they even don't ride in strollers, neither do the older one-capable/able, they walk


What does this even mean? There are stroller rentals at our local zoo, too. I've never seen kids older than maybe three in one, though.


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *One_Girl*
> 
> When my dd isn't ready to bounce up and do more after resting and having a snack or meal we head back to the hotel and have some peace. I understand the desire to do a ton of stuff because vacations are expensive, but for me that is not what vacation is all about.


See, that's fine, if it works for you. I find "going back to the hotel" and then back to the parks, etc. far more exhausting than just pressing on. It adds a lot of travel time.

And, resting to have a snack or a meal means either sitting outside in the heat, or continuing on until you find a restaurant or other air conditioned place to sit down. I wouldn't be ready to bounce up after sitting in the heat, and if we have to keep moving, then why not let them sit in the stroller until we reach the restaurant?


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

You know, if the 8 year old was tired, and the parents hopped on a bus or monorail back to their hotel, nobody would bat an eyelash. But, the kids would probably be sitting down on the bus/monorail. So, what's the real issue? That people have a problem with the fact that it's a stroller? Strollers are tools. Tools should be used to make the "work" (in this case, navigating the group around Disneyland/Disneyworld) easier or more efficient. If this particular tool doesn't work for you, fine - that doesn't mean it doesn't work for someone else.

I do all my vacuuming with the hose, not the powerhead. I don't like using the powerhead, for various reasons. DS1 uses the powerhead. That doesn't make either of us lazy or entitled or whatver other slam someone wants to throw at someone else. It just means we do things differently, and different things work for me than for him. The same applies to getting around with our kids. Some kids do well with long walks. Some kids are okay in the heat. Some kids don't do well with long walks. Some kids don't do well in the heat. Find the tool(s) that works for you, and don't worry about what other people think about it.


----------



## eclipse (Mar 13, 2003)

fwiw, pushing a heavier stroller is easier for me than pushing an empty one. I have back and pelvic issues, and pushing a stroller actually works better for me than not pushing anything.


----------



## Bokonon (Aug 29, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imakcerka*
> 
> You going to push the 8 yr old? Dude I don't care if an 8 yr old rides in a stroller but imagine pushing that kid around. I would be a big old beast within 20 minutes and would need to be pushed around myself.


I guess it depends on the 8yo. My 7yo is the same weight as some 3 and 4 year olds I know. I doubt he's going to be much heavier than 55-60lbs. next year.


----------



## eclipse (Mar 13, 2003)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Youngfrankenstein*
> 
> You know she can't drink right now!


True. I shouldn't taunt the pregnant woman. She can have a milkshake while I drink my beer!


----------



## Bokonon (Aug 29, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *serenbat*
> 
> I know a 5 year old that won't even get in a stroller and have recently been to Disney- I know many girls 7 & 8 and we mentioned this to them and they laughed that children actually want to be pushed at that age.
> 
> ...


We're not talking about the whole day. We're talking about a few minutes here and there. That certainly isn't going to ruin anyone's vacation. My 7yo would probably laugh and say that there is no way he would want to use a stroller for a day at an amusement park, but I can tell you that it definitely looked appealing to him a few months ago.

Sometimes it IS a race. For a family at a Disney park, one day = HUNDREDS of dollars, plus every extra day is another $100-300 in a hotel.

I guess Disney parks should only be for neurotypical, perfectly behaved, health-issue free children who have parents who can spend extra money to make sure everyone has time to sit when they need to rest. That's realistic.


----------



## One_Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Storm Bride*
> 
> See, that's fine, if it works for you. I find "going back to the hotel" and then back to the parks, etc. far more exhausting than just pressing on. It adds a _lot_ of travel time.
> 
> And, resting to have a snack or a meal means either sitting outside in the heat, or continuing on until you find a restaurant or other air conditioned place to sit down. I wouldn't be ready to bounce up after sitting in the heat, and if we have to keep moving, then why not let them sit in the stroller until we reach the restaurant?


We don't go out again after we return to the hotel and I don't get bothered by heat so I don't have to push MT dd to ride in a stroller in order for us to have a fun vacation that feels worthwhile. My mom was highly sensitive to heat and made vacations miserable so I understand needing to do whatever you can to not ruin the whole trip. We had many miserable vacations and that is why I take a different viewpoint on the purpose of vacation than the one she had.


----------



## Marcimama (Jan 6, 2007)

Just to address one little thing... we only went for *one* day, we aren't wealthy folks, we work for a non-profit and it was only the second trip since having children.

We didn't feel worn out or exhausted by the end. And we all walked the whole day. It was actually pretty pleasant. And as I said, we learned from past expereince that strollers really weigh us down and make it harder on our family.

I know that people do use things to rest, we gladly took rides to rest our feet... I don't think the issue is about resting... or riding, or if that is "bad"

For us issue is that if our kids are ABLE we think they should do what is age and ability appropriate for them.

I was very careful not to seem judgemental about that... because as I stated we believe that this is something totally negotiable for parents to decide... I just shared why WE chose NOT too. No harm, no need to foul. I closed with the below...

And I DO know that others have reason for the methods they practice in their family.

I think "methods" are the negotiables of parenting.

"Principles" are things like "It is right to educate, feed and love" our kids. The non-negotiables.

"Methods" are how we go about achieving the "principles"... and those vary from family to family.

Hope our thought process is helpful, if it isn't toss it out practice what is beneficial for you and your child.










If you feel judged you might want to evaluate if you are personally seeing judgement where it doesn't exhist.


----------



## philomom (Sep 12, 2004)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rachelsmama*
> 
> LOL If an 8 (or 10!) year old is asking for a stroller, isn't that a sign that it's time to take a break?


I'd laugh and ask them if they needed a nap. No kid of mine used a stroller after three and a half!


----------



## APToddlerMama (Oct 5, 2009)

Oh how I love MDC. Only here can a thread like this get totally out of control. I don't think there is a right or wrong answer to this. If I had the energy to push my kid, and he was legitimately tired and needing a break, I probably would. If I was too tired myself of thought he was doing ok, I wouldn't. I'm surprised by how many really strong opinions there are on this.

Serenbat-- I'm curious...most naturally minded parents I know loathe other people judging what's right for their kids even more than they loathe strollers. Also, most naturally minded parents I know believe in meeting their kids needs more than they believe in the making arbitrary rules about things like strollers. A kid doesn't have to have special needs to benefit from a short break in a stroller and if that works for mom and kid, I'm surprised it's so offensive to you.


----------



## APToddlerMama (Oct 5, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *serenbat*
> 
> it certainly is in my area!
> 
> ...


Also, how do you know so much about what goes on in mainstream parenting boards anyhow if youre so opposed to all things mainstream? It's strange to me that there are people who seem to judge all parenting choices based solely on whether the practice is more common in natural parenting circles or mainstream parenting circles.

Btw, it's not called a "non-disabled child" either! Hello....?


----------



## tinyblackdot (Aug 31, 2007)

I think it boils down to whether you think your child needs the break or not. I know kids that would throw a fit just because they where being lazy, but i also know that kids can get genuinely exhausted, or their feet hurt, or whatever. My 5 year old stayed almost the entire time in a Disney stroller, granted she has medical conditions, BUT i could not imagine not using one, even if its just to help carry all of the stuff, and have somewhere to keep it all.....cups, snacks, our day bag......and she is still on a nap schedule so for our benefit she took a nap almost every day. We could push the stroller with one hand, and it NEVER got in the way or made walking around any more difficult. We could also get through crowds much easier, people just walk right into you at times. Heck, even i was tempted to take a little "break", i saw more than a few adults, and teens in those things. After day 3 our feet where sore it took a lot to keep us going. To each their own i say, if your kids don't need a stroller, great, if they do, so what? I'm glad we had ours.


----------



## Imakcerka (Jul 26, 2011)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bokonon*
> 
> I guess it depends on the 8yo. My 7yo is the same weight as some 3 and 4 year olds I know. I doubt he's going to be much heavier than 55-60lbs. next year.


Yes but I have a lazy entitled american child. Actually anything over 50lbs is not going to happen for ME. Everyone else can push as much as they want.

Also, ladies taunting me with your beer having ways... I'll get you at some point just wait!


----------



## eclipse (Mar 13, 2003)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imakcerka*
> 
> Yes but I have a lazy entitled american child. Actually anything over 50lbs is not going to happen for ME. Everyone else can push as much as they want.


You are such a lazy, entitled American.


----------



## Imakcerka (Jul 26, 2011)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eclipse*
> 
> You are such a lazy, entitled American.


girl you push my kids around! I'll keep my lazy status by sitting on my butt eating chicken wings in the shade!


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *One_Girl*
> 
> We don't go out again after we return to the hotel and I don't get bothered by heat so I don't have to push MT dd to ride in a stroller in order for us to have a fun vacation that feels worthwhile. My mom was highly sensitive to heat and made vacations miserable so I understand needing to do whatever you can to not ruin the whole trip. We had many miserable vacations and that is why I take a different viewpoint on the purpose of vacation than the one she had.


Fair enough. But, the whole "trying to see everything" isn't just about parents. If we have one day in a particular theme park, and ds1 wants to see one thing, and dd1 wants to see somethign else, and ds2 and dd2 each want to see another thing, we're going to have a way more miserable vacation by going "okay - you three have seen your thing, but so-and-so wants a ride in the stroller for a bit, so we're going back to the hotel, and you (number four) don't get to see yours" than we are if we stick an older kid in a stroller for ten minutes.

Actually, thinking back...I seem to recall ds1 hopping into ours for a few minutes at one point. Of course, he was mostly just kidding around...but he was 14.


----------



## EmilyD (Jul 4, 2012)

Pushing her has been relatively easy - it's only 10 to 15 minutes at a time. As I said in the previous post, her cousin's stroller is a Maclaren Techno XLR. It's a great stroller.

Also, the upside of this chore (which seems to be one of the main points of contention) has been overlooked, so I'll quote it again here:

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EmilyD*
> 
> Additionally, it's 10 minutes where I can recharge mentally myself. She's seated, buckled in, and not going anywhere until my sister or I let her out, so I can take a quick break from proactively supervising her. Which is a godsend by the way!


Admittedly this upside is only possible because the Maclaren has such a great harness, so it's not really an upside if the stroller being used is easy to get out of.

Also, although she's about 8 and a half years old, she is below the 65lb weight limit.


----------



## bri276 (Mar 24, 2005)

As the parent of a disabled 7 yr old over 50 lbs who sometimes rides in a double stroller with her 25 lb 2 yr old sister, if you have a halfway decent stroller, you really don't feel the additional weight unless it's steep uphill terrain. We just have the sit and stand and believe me, I'm not one for exercising, but I easily push that thing with both of them, even loaded down with luggage at times. It's not as big of a deal as some are making it out to be. We don't even get weird looks.


----------



## Mainesl (Jul 4, 2012)

I depends on the parents, If you want to use a stroller in a 10 or 8 year old is alright as long as it is reasonable for us, why he/she doesn't want to walk.


----------



## SweetSilver (Apr 12, 2011)

How did this thread get so big??? Never been to Disney World, but Disneyland is huge and exhausting. I think some of the points made about going slower, taking a break, all are very wise. So is just pushing the 8yo around.

But has anyone suggested taking turns pushing? I might ask when it would be *my* turn to get pushed in the stroller? Squash in there and hope my ass doesn't get stuck (I'm assuming it's one of those honking plastic ones?) and see if the girls couldn't push me a ways. If they can't, maybe it's time for a frozen banana pop in the shade. Is there still shade at those places? Tom Sawyer's Island was always a nice place.....

Too big. Just too impossibly big for any normal person.


----------



## mamazee (Jan 5, 2003)

We didn't use a stroller for our then 4-year-old, and regretted it. The younger one is 3 and might not get tired, but it would be a good way to make sure we didn't lose her.

My 10-yr-old would be embarrassed to ride in a stroller and would have at 8 as well, but I wouldn't judge about it at Dland or Dworld. It is a particularly difficult and stressful (and fun of course!) place for kids. I don't fight over small things and I would call this a small thing and just take turns with Dh pushing the stroller.


----------



## journeymom (Apr 2, 2002)

We went to Disneyland when the kids were 4 y.o. and 8 y.o. I'd dispensed with the stroller when the youngest was a little older than 3, simply because that's what works best for me. I found pushing a stroller around was a hassle, all the years we used it. There was no fear of dragging the kids around disneyland longer than they could handle, as my feet get tired long before theirs do. So we took frequent breaks.

Note, this was what was easiest for me and my family. I noticed immediately there were plenty of bigger kids in strollers at Disneyland. I wondered sometimes if I was being lazy for not bothering to wrangle the stroller for the 4 y.o. So, yeah, I didn't think the stroller-pushing parents were lazy.

To each her own.


----------



## lah7 (Dec 31, 2006)

I haven't read the other responses and I realize it was days ago, and is probably a moot point.

But we just did DW with a 5, 7 and 9 year old. *I* wanted to have a stroller to sit in. We walked miles and miles. We didn't do a stroller the first day, and then did a double stroller for the rest of the days. Best money I ever spent. The rental strollers at Disney are super easy to push, even with 100 lbs of kid and stuff piled into them. My 9 year old was able to push her siblings by herself.

I spent entirely too much money taking the kids there to have my children too exhausted to go back the next day. I'd not side-eye anyone who got a stroller for any kid younger than...like 10.


----------



## inkster (Jul 8, 2012)

i would let her ride in one for a short time


----------



## Adaline'sMama (Apr 16, 2010)

I'd let an 8 year old ride in a stroller. I walked almost 20 miles a day at WDW and I think it's insane to expect an 8 year old to walk even half that. WDW is expensive, and if the kid can take breaks, you can get to everything faster because they wont be lagging behind. It's a cost issue at some point for me. Id wizz them all over the park in a stroller if I thought we could get more rides in that way


----------



## Tigerchild (Dec 2, 2001)

I grew up going to WDW almost every summer (was sent to relatives in FL each summer). My aunt always rented a stroller, even when I was 10 (I was shrimpy, my 3 years younger cousin was bigger than me starting from when I was 7). There were no hand held games during those dark ages, so we still had fun pushing each other/getting a ride and looking at everything. There are tons of pictures of her and I after we stuffed ourselves into it at the same time (they just had these big one-person blue things back then) and had totally sacked out curled up around each other. The pictures are cute, and I'm sure it kept my aunt and uncle sane, and it turned neither my cousin nor myself into soulless uncreative lazy people.

My cousin has never been fat, so don't worry, your kids only have a 50 percent chance of catching the fats if you dare to rent them a stroller at WDW for your rare vacation. 

When you do not ride in a stroller every day, it might seem like a novelty. I bet that is part of the reason why the OP's kid is asking. Just let her ride in it for a few minutes if she's asked for pete's sake. Probably she'll get bored (unless she's genuinely tired) and then you don't have to worry about it.

Who cares what other ignorant people might think if they bother to notice your child and correctly guess their age? You have a ton of people gasping over the internet because you're taking your family to a den of rampant consumerism and creative soul killing characters, too. Ignore them. Let your kid try it if she wants to. Nobody cares or notices what your kids are doing at WDW unless they're throwing a screaming tantrum, throwing up over the side of the boat during the Viking boat ride, or peeing in the fountain (saw that in the line at Small World the last time we were at WDL actually!) and even then it's only momentary because they'll be in good company.


----------

